# Claiming tax relief in Southern Ireland on the cost of Fertility treatment?



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all ( well anyone who has decided to read this  )

I know you can claim for the cost of fertility treatment on the Med 1 Form when you are doing your tax return in Southern Ireland but does anyone know when you are claiming for fertility treatments done abroad if you can also claim for expenses incurred as a result of having the treatment abroad, ie flights & hotels? 

Thanks a mil TSP


----------



## Littlemini (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi TSP,
I have been doing lots of research into this as we are thinking about going to the US for treatment. To claim the tax relief the clinic or hospital must already be on the approved list of hospitals. If it is on the list then you can claim the cost of 'reasonable travel expenses'. I spoke to the DOH&C and they told me that this means flights and accomodation. Our clinic is not on the list (typical!) so I have written to them to see if they will add it to their approved clinics.

This is the link for the revenue page and list of clinics: http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it6.html

Hope this helps,
best of luck with your journey.
LM


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

I had treatment in London Women's clinic and Reprofit (Czech Republic) and would like to be able to claim tax relief against it.  Is it the case that I can claim the treatment part on Med 1 and that the travel and accommodation expenses are only if the hospital/clinic is on the list? ... or is it that all expenses are only considered if on the list?

Thanks for any clarity on this..
Maya


----------



## Littlemini (Apr 29, 2009)

Maya,
congratulations on the birth of your baby. I'm not 100% sure but I think that if the clinic is on the list you can claim all costs. Although the letter the Depf of finance sent me seems to suggest that this is only if you require inpatient treatment. I'm planning to claim for everything and see what I get back!!

LM


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks LM

As neither of my clinics are on the list, I should perhaps ring the Revenue and see what the situation is... Maybe I can claim back on scans done in Clane...  

Best of luck in Cornell

Maya


----------



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Girls,
My clinics aren't on the list either but I know someone who claimed last year for treatment at the ARGC in 2006 so I have decided to claim for my treatment there & see what happens. I 'm not sure about phoning the revenue as that may just alert them to your claim!


----------



## Littlemini (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
just to say my clinic wasn't on the list either but I wrote to the DOH&C and asked them to put the clinic on the list. It took about 6 weeks but I got the letter last week confirming that it has been added. If you want to try and do likewise just PM me and I'll send you the name and address of the person I contacted. Not sure if this is any good for retrospective claims but the way I was looking at it at least some other women might benefit in the future.

Best of luck,

LM


----------

